# Micranthemum / Hemianthus pics



## dirtmonkey (Mar 12, 2007)

I bought some plants from an eBay vendor who apparently doesn't know the plants very well. So far not much but the micro-sword was what I actually ordered :/

Anyway, this was sold as "MICRA UMBROSUM B093". Time will tell, I'm not betting that quarter.

It was cold shocked and died back as soon as I put it in the water- but there were a few pieces of green left. I put it in a plastic shoebox on wet potting soil, all brown slimy tangles.

Apparently there was more life in it than I thought! Thought you might like to see what came up:



















Vincent


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

that sure looks like HM to me, my emersed growth has that leaf structure. its intertwined with umbrosium to, and that plant actually keeps most of the same look as the submerged leaves.

emersed HM actually makes a pretty nice ground cover.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks dhavoc, I also thought it looked like HM in pictures, but I haven't grown it before so wasn't making any labels yet... I think it will make a nice groundcover in a terrarium, too. This is growing without much care, just near a West window that gets irregular light.


----------

